
Aunt Jemima - aazaa
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aunt_Jemima
======
emmelaich
I happened to have watched the movie referenced in the article. "The Imitation
of Life". It's a great movie with many modern sensibilities.

Yes, the Delilah character is a 'mammy' character, but it's not too cringy
overall. (Speaking as a non-American far removed from American politics).

